# My heart rat is gone far too soon



## moonkissed

On Tuesday I lost my mostest ever heart rat, Khaleesi. She was the best rat anyone could ever imagine. She was beautiful and special. She was an amazing mom! So friendly, she loved people and loved being the center of attention. She was insanely smart & would show me every thing I did wrong rat proofing lol

I loved her so much & going to miss her so deeply. 



















I buried her in a large pot with flowers. I also planted some milkweed & wild flower seeds to attract butterflies when they grow. I own my house but do not have a super large yard and have dogs that like to dig. I've seen lots of people use pots & decided this was fitting for her. 


































The quote on the stone says: "We all come from the Goddess & to Her we will return, like a drop of rain flowing towards the ocean"
It is one of my favorite quotes.


----------



## RatAtat2693

moonkissed said:


> ...The quote on the stone says: "We all come from the Goddess & to Her we will return, like a drop of rain flowing towards the ocean"
> It is one of my favorite quotes.


I love it. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Love My Rats

great idea so sorry for your loss


----------



## Gribouilli

So sorry for your loss. Very nice memorial. She wil live on in her offspring and your heart.


----------



## Ratloved

Awwwww, sorry for your loss, moonkissed. She looked like she was both beautiful and sweet.


----------



## moonkissed

Thank you everyone. It is so hard to lose them and she was definitely the hardest  



> So sorry for your loss. Very nice memorial. She wil live on in her offspring and your heart.


So selfish of me but I am glad I have her line still.

One of her daughters, Meg is also my heart rat and I am so glad I have her. She doesn't have her mom's attitude, doesn't try to escape lol But is just heart melting sweet. One of her granddaughters is still a babe but I am like you have to be my heart rat too! lol Ok I can't control that but I am hoping she ends up being lol


----------



## Andromeda

What a pretty girl, and I love her name! <3 So sorry you had to lose her.  Their lives are too short.


----------



## MousE190

Ashes to ashes, a beautiful way to lay her to rest, sorry for your lost.


----------



## Kelsbels

So sorry for your loss *big hugs*


----------

